# FS 2001 black a6 2.7t 4500



## Wood24 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey guys I'm deciding to sale my girl. She had a lot of work done newly rebuilt transmission about 1year ago, k04's done this past winter. The timing belt and everything that go's with it water pump, valve cover gaskets, cam seals etc. Was done when I did the trans. I'm asking for $4500 or best offer. I'm open to all offers. Interested you can text me (571)237-7722


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

wrong forum bro. 

good price tho i wold want more pix


----------



## Wood24 (Sep 1, 2012)

redbullgotwings said:


> wrong forum bro.
> 
> good price tho i wold want more pix


Let me know if you need more.

























Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

